# Counter strike lags piss me off...



## PARTY (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay i quit cs for about a year because i was lagging... A year later i installed cs again hoping it wont lag..... I do not know whats going in the past few years i never lagged... My cs rates are 2500, cl update rate 100, cl cmdrate 100... I live in Canada and i am currently use shaw internet extreme package... I did a speed test from vancouver to vancouver and i got around 2000-3000 kps but i usually get 9000kps.. People say that Shaw is a community internet shairng thing....I pay like 40 bucks for it.. shoudl i consider moving to another company... Note* Sometimes when its late like 2 am or so the internet runs quite fast but wtf..... i thought it suppose to work everyday...
_________________
low fixed rate Installment loan
Shared ownership spain


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

It's probably not your internet connection because Shaw is very good for pings. What are your computer specs? And which version of CS are you running?


----------



## feenux (Oct 17, 2006)

Also note, if you are downloading, you will get lag. I don't know if you are, but if you do, turn off your downloads and it should run fine.


----------



## anlag (Mar 5, 2005)

Just a thought on your config... I know this is a big science and I'm far from an expert, but I've found I get minimum lag with these settings, on an 8/1 Mbit leecher connection:


```
rate 25000
cl_updaterate 25
cl_cmdrate 75
cl_cmdbackup 5
cl_resend 10
```
The exact numbers should likely be different for you, but I recall reading that cl_updaterate should be some fraction of cl_cmdrate, in my case I've found a 1:3 (25:75) ratio between the two gives the best performance.

Also, if the connection is lagging a bit it should help to increase cl_cmdbackup and cl_resend somewhat. The resending of packages costs a bit of bandwidth but on a dodgy connection that's preferable to for instance stopping on each lag while running straight ahead, or worse... having your rain of bullets cut out on you every time a package is lost.


----------

